
Tortoise hatchlings found to orient toward objects resembling faces - samizdis
https://phys.org/news/2020-09-tortoise-hatchlings-resembling.html
======
samizdis
Gist of the piece:

> The researchers suggest their finding is notable because tortoises are
> notoriously antisocial creatures. They receive no care from their parents
> and avoid other tortoises when they see them. They also do not interact with
> animals of other species. Thus, their inclination to orient themselves
> toward a face suggests it originates in their genes. Prior research has
> shown that modern tortoises first appeared around 30 million years ago,
> which suggests that facial attraction may go back even further in history —
> perhaps to a shared common ancestor of humans and reptiles.

